
How we bootstrapped a startup - addictedcs
https://medium.com/swlh/how-we-bootstrapped-a-startup-ea7142933a87
======
addictedcs
Hello HN, here is a short summary of how we (3 co-founders from Eastern
Europe) bootstrapped a startup. Hope you find it interesting!

